# Sick to death



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

I've had IBS for some years now and slowly m coming to terms with it. But even though i'm starting to face the fact that i'm going to have to just live with it, i am still sick of it. When i first was diagnosed with it i got really depressed, since then i have slowly got better. I still have not told any of my friends though and still worry about things before i go out. My mum often thinks i just can't be bothered but she can't relate to it and i'm sick of everything about IBS. Does any one else feel the same as me? if so what do you do about it.


----------



## 20270 (Nov 1, 2006)

I find that Im telling my BF a lot at the moment that I haven't got energy to do anything, and that one day, when he is an old man, he will understand what its like to have no energy left and still need to be functioning. Just remember that you aren't alone. There are a lot of people feeling just like you are.


----------



## 14532 (Dec 15, 2006)

Maybe you won't look at this note cuz it was a long time since you posted, but you sound like you are having to deal with this problem pretty early and I just wanted to offer some advice.Unfortunately it's pretty hard to not seem lame when you have IBS. I refuse a TON of social committments. It's easy enough now that i am married and old (30! ha!) but when i was 20, and dating, it wasn't so easy to say no to nights out. Drinking is a no-no, a major aggravator of IBS, so i was automatically labelled wierd and lame when i stopped drinking (i didn't know i had IBS, i just knew it made me puke!). You can just tell people it doesn't have a good effect on you and that you'd like to spare them that side of you. For dinners out i usually eat first and say i'll stop by later and try to join my friends. I also became a very good cook and entertainer, so if/when you live on your own, you can control things very well by throwing parties at home. Finally, your mother needs to read some information about IBS, or go to the doctor with you and be open and understanding. It takes guts to tell her this but maybe she'll recognize how mature you are.Good luck!


----------

